# anyone have any good hunts planned this weekend?



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

just wondering if anyone out there has any cool hunts lined up for the weekend.....after all, have the fun is looking forward to the chance to get out and hunt


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going up to Northern Missouri on Tuesday to do some serious Coyote hunting. I'll be hunting for 3 days straight. Should be a good time, and a lot of "work" too.







We are getting some nice snow right now so I hope that makes for some great hunting next week.

I'm a little bugged though because I know MO had Bobcat listed separate from furbearer for some time, and the season was supposed to be open until Feb 15th. Now the info is gone from the site, and they claim its with the forbearers which ended Jan 31. Kinda sucks because i'll be in an area with a lot of cats too.

Other than that little setback, it should be a good time. I'm hoping to have a lot of pics to share when I get back.

How about you?


----------



## engel6460 (Feb 3, 2010)

my buddie and i are goig out on 2/6/2010 for the afternoon and probablly early evening.will be near our home in upstate ny catskill mts.been hearing lots of yotes at night,but hearing and killing are two different things.we have had good luck on foxes but the yotes are a different story,but we will definitely keep trying.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

i might be going for just a morning and evening around here where i live. i'm a little bummed cause i had a trip planned to go to ND this weekend and it fell through. i was really excited but when it came time to go the $$$ just wasn't there because i got laid off. i'm still making that trip though i promise you that!!!! i will be looking forward to all of the pics and stories everyone will have this weekend as well!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably not suppose to get 20 inches of snow this weekend!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Going out Sunday morning for a few hours before the Super Bowl. Looking to shoot coyotes and scout for mountain lions.


----------

